# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Πολύ απλός τρόπος για να φτιάξετε ένα άνετο κλουβί
υλικα
1) 2 μ. κουνελοσυρμα
2) 1/2 λεπτο συρμα
3) λιμα για σιδερα

κατασκευασα με αυτα τα υλικα ενα κυλινδρικο κλουβι εδεσα τις ενωσεις με το ψιλο συρμα και μετα λιμαρισα τα τελιωματα για να αποφυγω τυχον τραυματισμους . το διακοσμησα με κλαδακια εβαλα μεσα και την φωλια τους παιχνιδια και οτι αλλο χρειαζονται. μου κοστισε 10 ευρω. τα κοκατιλινια μου ξετρελαθηκαν σκαρφαλονουν και παιζουν ολη μερα.φανταστειτε οτι δεν θελαν να μπουν σε κλουβι ουτε για να τα μεταφερω.και τωρα δεν μπορω να τους βγαλω απο μεσα

ειδου η επαυλη μας

----------


## Niva2gr

Ωραία σαν ιδέα, και πρακτική! Όμως εγώ θα πρόσθετα απο μέσα με κάποιον τρόπο ένα πλαίσιο, γιατί τα στρογγυλά κλουβιά στερούν ζωτικό χώρο απο τα πουλιά, όσο μεγάλα και να είναι. Π.χ. πιστεύω οτι αν το κλουβί ήταν ορθογώνιο θα είχαν αρκετά περισσότερο χώρο τα πουλιά για να φτερουγίσουν ταυτόχρονα, χωρίς να υπάρχει φόβος να τρίψουν τις άκρες των φτερών τους στο σύρμα.
Επίσης, τί έχεις βάλει για πάτο; Καθαρίζεται εύκολα;

----------

ο πατος ειναι φτιαγμενος απο το ιδιο πλεγμα και βαζω κατω χαρτι.οποτε το αλαζω καθε μερα και το κραταω καθαρο.στο κλουβι εχω και πορτα που την κλεινω μονο οποτε λειπω απο το σπιτι.οποτε βγαινουν και πεταριζουν οσο θελουν.δεν τα εχω περιορισμενα στο κλουβι.το στρογγυλο κλουβι μου ελυσε και το προβλημα του χωρου που ειχα.δεν χωρουσε τετραγωνο.και αν χωρουσε θα ηταν μικρο.οσοι εχουν χωρο θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν και τετραγωνο.

----------


## fotis_k

Σαν προσωρινη λυση μου αρεσει.Αλλα νομιζω στο μελλον δεν θα σ εβολεψει ουτε εσενα ουτε τα πουλια σου.

Η φωλια σιγουρα πρεπει να φυγει απο τον πατο και να μπει σε ενα πιο ψηλο μερος για να νιωθει ασφαλεια η θηλυκια σου οταν θα κλωσσαει.Επισης και το καθρεφτακι πρεπει να φυγει γιατι μονο προβληματα θα δημιουργησει στα πουλια σου.Αντικατεστησε το με παιχνιδια ξυλινα και σχοινενια που θα τα ευχαριστηθουν παρα πολυ.

----------


## Niva2gr

Συμφωνώ με τον Φώτη γενικώς, και κυρίως για τη φωλιά.

Και κάτι άλλο: Ίσως θα ήταν πρακτικό να έφτιαχνες ένα κενό στο συρματόπλεγμα 2-3 πόντους πιο πάνω απο τον πάτο, και να έβαζες μία σχάρα. Εκτός του οτι ίσως να λερώνονται οι ουρές και τα πόδια τους απο τις κουτσουλιές, μπορεί αργότερα να αναπτύξουν τη συνήθεια να σκίζουν και να μασουλάνε το χαρτί.

----------


## Blackholesun

Eγω παντος δεν θα εφτιαχνα στρογγυλο κλουβι με τιποτα , με συνχωρεις που στο λεω, αλλα στην θεση σου θα ασχολιομουν λιγο περισοτερο και θα εκανα ενα τετραγωνισμενο κλουβι. Ναι μεν καλο που ασχοληθηκες, καλο που εκανες τετοια κατασκευη παρολο που εισαι και γυναικα , που συνηθως οι γυναικες με τετοιοα δεν τα πανε καλα, αλλα θα το ξαναεκανα παλι απο την αρχη  :Happy: 
Μπραβο σου παντος.

----------


## Windsa

Πλάκα κάνετε?   :Embarrassment:   το "κλουβί" αυτο ειναι ακαταλιλο!!   ::   Ουτε καν κλουβι δεν λεγετε!  Το σπιτάκι χάρτινο θα το σπάσουν...  το σελοτειπ έχει κόλα- θα δηλητηριάσεις τα πουλιά.  για ενα ζευγάρι κοκατιλ είναι μικρο... συγνώμη, εχει μια πράσινη πλαστική πατιστρα? φαγητό στο πάτωμα?
 Οχι! Με τίποτα! Καταλαβαίνω, υπάρχουν οικονομικές δυσκολίες όμως, Φιλε/η, αμα δεν έχεις άνεση να πάρεις ενα κλουβί με 20 ευρώ γιατι πήρες το πουλάκι?   ::  

Π.Σ.- Στρογγυλά κλουβιά ειναι ακατάλληλα. Αυστηρός απαγορεύονται! Στα στρογγυλά κλουβιά οποιοδήποτε πουλί χάνει τη ποσανατολη του. Δεν μπορεί να βρει μια θεση για ύπνο και παραμένει νευρικό. Για σωστή διαμονή τα πουλιά χρειάζονται γωνίες.

Ζητώ τουσ moderators  να αλλάζουνε το όνομα του ποστ  σαν "Ακαταλιλο "κλουβι" για να μη κανουν το ιδιο λάθος κι άλλοι χρήστες.

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωλίνα, σε ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ γίνεται ανταλλαγή απόψεων. Λογοκρισία, ή αλλαγή στοιχείων θα γίνεται μόνο σε ποστ που με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο παραβιάζουν τους κανόνες του φόρουμ. Εδώ η narkissa προτείνει έναν τρόπο κατασκευής κλουβιού. Το αν αυτός είναι σωστός, όχι το συζητάμε. Κάποιος που για να φτιάξει ένα κλουβί ψάχνει στα θέματα του φόρουμ, αν πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεται, διαβάζει ολόκληρο το θέμα.

Το ζήτημα της αλλαγής του ονόματος του θέματος λήγει εδώ.
Παρακαλώ συνεχίστε με το θέμα.

----------


## Windsa

> Εδώ η narkissa προτείνει έναν τρόπο κατασκευής κλουβιού. Το αν αυτός είναι σωστός, όχι το συζητάμε.


χρειάζεται συζήτηση αυτό? "πολύ απλός τρόπος για να φτιάξετε *ενα άνετο κλουβί*"??? αύριο θα έρθουν καινούρια μελοι και θα φτιάξουνε τα ίδια "άνετα κλουβιά"!!!   :roll: 



> Το ζήτημα της αλλαγής του ονόματος του θέματος λήγει εδώ.


οκ.

----------

εισαστε απαραδεκτοι.δεν θα ξαναδημοσιευσω τιποτα... εδω εχετε περισσοτερους ειδημονες απο το αλλο φορουμ. τα οικονομικα μου δεν ενδιαφερουν κανεναν σας.ουτε το να εισαι δημιουργικος ειναι αντρικο προνομιο.ουτε θα κρινετε αν τα πουλια μου ειναι νευρικα γιατι δεν ζητε μαζι τους εσεις. εγω αποχωρω και απο αυτο το φορουμ οχι οτι σας νοιαζει. καπιοι φιλοι εδω ξερουν καλα πως ζουνε τα πουλια μου και σε τι συνθηκες και αυτο μου φτανει. αν εχετε προβλημα περαιτερω να στειλεται τις φιλοζωικες να τα σωσουν. ... αντε γεια σας και καλη συνεχεια.. αν και πιστευω με τετοια μελη την ιδια καταληξη θα εχει και αυτο το φορουμ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κάθε προσπάθεια για μια ιδιοκατασκευή είναι δεκτή νομίζω.Στη πορεία ο καθένας μας θα καταλάβει αν η κατασκευή αυτή είναι κατάλληλη για τα πουλιά του η όχι από τη διαμονή τους και πόσο ευχαριστημένα θα είναι.

----------


## vas

> Κάθε προσπάθεια για μια ιδιοκατασκευή είναι δεκτή νομίζω.Στη πορεία ο καθένας μας θα καταλάβει αν η κατασκευή αυτή είναι κατάλληλη για τα πουλιά του η όχι από τη διαμονή τους και πόσο ευχαριστημένα θα είναι.


η Πωλίνα εξέφρασε την άποψή της πάνω στο θέμα και προσπάθησε,με τον τρόπο της,να 'προλάβει' μη γίνει καμία στραβή κ πάει κάποιο άπειρο μέλος κ πάρει/φτιάξει στρογγυλό κλουβί.Πιστεύει πως τα στρογγυλα κλουβιά είναι ακατάλληλα,όπως το πιστεύω κ εγώ,κ πολλοί ακόμα,είναι κ άλλοι που πιστεύουν πως δεν παίζει ρόλο.Ας μην παρεξηγούμαστε τόσο έντονα.Είπε την άποψη της,ίσως με έναν τρόπο που πολλοί θα χαρακτήριζαν επιθετικό,αλλά η γνώμη μου είναι απλά πως έτσι εκφράζει τη γνώμη της,έχει τύχει άπειρες φορές να παρεξηγηθώ,γιατί λέει μιλάω με υφάκι,δε μιλάω,ή τουλάχιστον δε θέλω να μιλάω,και αυτό αν κάποιος με ξέρει καλά μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει,το τι περνάει στον άλλον είναι καθαρά δική του άποψη.Το λέω γιατι και η Πωλίνα τώρα βρίσκεται παρεξηγημένη.Δεν πιστεύω πως ήθελε να προσβάλει κάποιον.

----------


## Blackholesun

Μπραβο σου παντος.
Ειδες καλη μου πουθενα επιθεση ? Απλη ενημερωση σου εκανα , κανεις μας δεν ειναι `ο γνωστης! 
Απλα αφου εκανες κατασκευη που σημαινουν οτι πιανουν τα χερια σου , φτιαξτο σωστα, Εγω σου ξαναλεω παλι ενα μπραβο και επισης σου λεω μην βγεις απο το φορουμ, μην κανεις το λαθος που εκανα εγω καπου ..αλλου. 
εστω και να ειναι ετσι οπως λες, δεν υπαρχει λογος , που δεν εινια ετσι στο διαβεβαιωνω.
 :Happy:

----------


## fotis_k

Σοφια το ιδιο εγινε και στο αλλο φορουμ.

Αν δεν σου αρεσουν οι *συμβουλες* των μελων καλο θα ηταν να μην ανοιγεις νεα θεματα.Κανεις αλλος δεν εχει παρεξηγηθει στο παρελθον με συμβουλες :roll: 

Και η επιθεση που ειναι?

----------


## Blackholesun

Αρα δεν υπαρχει επιθεση!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  
Εγω στην στην αρχη οταν ειχα παρει ενα lovebird αγορασα μαζι με αυτο ενα κλουβι στρογγυλο ,δυστυχως δεν ηξερα οτι τα στρογυλα κλουβια δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο ,πηρα ακριβο κιολας (japan) και εδωσα για ενα τοσο μικρο κλουβι 60 ευρω !! Μετα οταν αρχισα και ενημερωνομουν μεσα απο φορουμ βιβλια κτλ συνδητοποιησα οτι ειναι ακαταλληλα για πουλια ,ιδιος για μεγαλυτερους παπαγαλους απο τα lovebirds. (φταιχτες δεν ειμαστε μονο εμεις οι ιδιοι, φταιχτες ειναι η ιδια η αγορα που πουλαει τετοιου ειδους κλουβιων)  Οποτε λογο στο οτι δεν γνωριζα εκανα διπλη αγορα. Σε πληροφορορω οτι το κουνελοσυρμα που εχεις μπορεις να φτιαξεις πανευκολα ενα τετραγωνισμενο κλουβακι.

Διαβαζα σε φορουμ το εξης το οποιο πιστευω 100% χωρις ιχνος παραμικρης αμφιβολιας
Οταν διαβαζουμε τα γενικα χαρακτηριστικα μιας ρατσας παπαγαλου λενε
ζει στον αμαζονιο
τρεφεται με (ταδε πχ)
ζευγαρωνει τον ταδε μηνα κτλ κτλ
στο τελος σε μερικες περιγραφες γραφφουν ομως - στην ελευθερια του ζει 50 χρονια
υπο κατοχη ζει 30
ε.... σε μερικους ζει ουτε 20 !
Αυτο γιατι παιζουν πολυ παραγωντες
Η διατροφη του ειναι πλουσια ?
Ασχολησαι μαζι του πολυ ?
και το πιο σοβαρο το οποιο ισχυριζονται τα περισοτερα ξενα φορουμ -> ΠΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ ΤΟΥ ?
Αν σκεφτεις οτι ενα πουλι ζει τις περισοτερες ωρες μεσα στο κλουβι του, πρεπει να νιωθει και ασφαλεια αλλα και ωραια.

----------

